# Merry Christmas



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

And happy new year to all on the forum. I hope all your wishes come true in the new year. I am working over Xmas to tie up some jobs for the new year but have the important days off. 

Aw ra best for 2014 from this Glaswegian, christchurcher.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Mark. All the best of the season to you too.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Mark D said:


> And happy new year to all on the forum. I hope all your wishes come true in the new year. I am working over Xmas to tie up some jobs for the new year but have the important days off.
> 
> Aw ra best for 2014 from this Glaswegian, christchurcher.


Thanks, Mark, and same to you! Everyone is on holiday in our home, and we got a chance to go surf fishing at Birdlings Flat yesterday. We didn't catch anything, but the weather and waves were awesome! If you like to fish, you'll love NZ! Ocean fishing requires no license, no fees, nothing but adherence to possible quotas, and the gear to go! If you like salmon, the mouth of the Rakaia is the place to go (says my salmon fishing husband!).

Cheers and hope your *new* year here is wonderful!


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks I like fishing but have not really done a lot of fishing. Also love golf so when my clubs arrive I will be digging holes all over Christchurch haha. Hope the rain stays off tomorrow so we can go a drive.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Meri Kirihimete!


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello Mark a merry xmas too we are in the process of the visa application too we have a job offer and my hubby start end of January when everything works out are you already there or still in Scotland best wishes William and karin


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

We are already here. What does he do? And where are you moving too?


----------

